# Video-Quest in der Drachenöde



## Syrics (27. November 2008)

Hallo Leute...

Ich kann mich seid 3 stunden nicht mehr richtig entspannen beim questen da alle meine freunde die ganze zeit nur von 'der megageilen video quest die man nur machen kann wenn man ALLE quests in der drachenöde gemacht hat!' 

da ich gehört habe dass das ein verdammt wichtiges lore ereigniss sein soll will ich die natürlich auch machen...aber wieso muss ich denn alle quests machen?= das ist doch total krank..

kann mir einer sagen was ich den genau machen muss um die zu bekommen?


----------



## Asmardin (27. November 2008)

Es klingt zwar saublöd, aber Du musst anscheinend alle Quests machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schau halt einfach in der Datenbank nach wg. der verfügbaren Quests.


----------



## Syrics (27. November 2008)

blizz hat sie doch nicht mehr alle...

s2 für n paar ehre punkte aber die video quest unerriechbar -.-


----------



## Batrion (27. November 2008)

Hee 
du musst NICHT alle machen.
Das ist eine Qreihe, nur weiss ich nicht mehr wo ich sie angenommen habe.
Aufjedenfall weiss ich das man nicht alle Quests machen muss. Aber deine Freunde haben recht, SEEEEEEEEEEHR GEILE Quest reihe


----------



## Hex (27. November 2008)

man muss nicht alle q machen in der drachenöde nur eine q reihe dort.


----------



## Lisutari (27. November 2008)

Ist das nicht die, wo man ab Anfang so viel im Mondruhgarten (übrigens ein hericher Name^^) kämpfen muss, und dann diesen Leylinien bis zum drachenschrein folgen?


----------



## JustBen (27. November 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> blizz hat sie doch nicht mehr alle...
> 
> s2 für n paar ehre punkte aber die video quest unerriechbar -.-



Blizz hat ein video in eine Questreihe eingebaut. Es passt nur in diese Questreihe und die questreihe selbst lohnt sich schon ohne Video. Außerdem ist sie nicht schwer also alles andere als unerreichbar (ehre farmen für s2 dauert wesentlich länger). du musst alle Quests in Wintergarde machen und wirst dann irgendwann über die Front der 7. Legion nach Feste Fordragon geschickt. von dort zum Wyrmruhtempel, noch eine Quest und wieder zurück zur Festung - Video

Blizz hat auch Videos gemacht die man ohne Quest erreicht - nennen sich trailer und sind standardmäßig mit dabei. Das Coole hierdran ist jedoch dass das Video flüssig in die handlung passt die man grade spielt - und das geht nunmal nicht ohne quests.

(du kannst auch bei youtube suchen, aber ich sage dir: die qeust lohnen sich)


----------



## Cabycab (27. November 2008)

ich weiß nicht genau wieviele quests du machen musst, aber ich habe knapp 120 q´s gemacht dann konnte ich die Lorequest annehmen.


----------



## Temur (27. November 2008)

Wie krank, man muß questen und erfährt nebenbei noch etwas über die Geschichte in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry, konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen


----------



## masterofdisaster22 (27. November 2008)

Du musst sogut wie alle q in Angmars Hammer machen (auser die für die projektion)  dann müsstest du wenn du fertig bsit 2 q haben wo du nach gallgrimm musst dann reist du da hin machst da alle q  .  Dann wirste wieder nach Angmars Hammer zurückgeschickt. Jetzt kannste die q annehmen du wirst erst einmal zum vorpsoten geschickt dann in wyrmruhtempel ein bissl Drachenreiten udn danach bekommste die q "rückkehr nach Angathar" ...so isses zumindestens bei der Horde ..hoffe ihc konnte helfen


----------



## Mysticcc (27. November 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> blizz hat sie doch nicht mehr alle...
> 
> s2 für n paar ehre punkte aber die video quest unerriechbar -.-



naja.... "unerreichbar" ist ja nun was anderes.
Habe das Video gestern gesehen und ist schon echt mal nett,
ingame ein Video zu haben.

Habe genau 116 Quests dafür benötigt :-) Dann haste wenigstens
direkt noch den Erfolg in der Drachenöde.

Ansonsten ist es definitiv eine quest, die nordöstlich inner Feste startet.
Schau einfach mal nach. soweit ich weiss ist die quest
"einzigartig" Bestandteil dieser Reihe. Die Reihe endet in der Feste 
Foredragon. Wenn man die "anderen" qs nicht macht, bracuht man 
maximal 40 - 50. Also grade mal 3 Stunden :-)
Dann dir mal viel Spass und GL


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (27. November 2008)

kann es sein das die q level abhängig ist?


----------



## Ramizini (27. November 2008)

Hier: http://www.wowhead.com/?quest=12224

Schau einfach in die Komentare ( Wenn du des englischen nicht so mächtig bist gib die questüberschriften bei buffed ein da findest du es dann auf deutsch).
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Edit: Davor gibt es noch so 3-4 Quests in der boreanischen Tundra zu machen


----------



## Dubstep (27. November 2008)

Also folgendes. Ich habe die Quest so erhalten! Also die Anfangsquest!

Ich habe in der boreanischen Tundra bei dieser Taunka Siedlung Taunaka? oder so alle Quest gemacht! Dannach wurde dann nachdem ich keine Quest mehr hatte eine Quest bei Großmutter Eisnebel oder wie die werte Dame heisst freigeschalten! Bei dieser Quest läuft ein evakuierter Taunka Dir nach und du musst ihn zu einen Posten in der Drachenöde bringen! Also du gehst gleich wenn von Tundra in die Öde wechselt nach der Brücke links rauf in das Lager. (Spiele Horde, kP ob Allianz da gleich ist)

Dort machst ein paar Quest und wirst dann mal nach Agmars Hammer geschickt. Dort musst auch wieder 5 Quest der Reihe machen, du wirst dann eh immer wo anders noch zwischenzeitlich geschickt. Dann musst dich mal bei den Lager der Kronkon melden bei Saurfang, der schickt dich dann in den Wyrhmtempel da in der Mitte, dort noch ein paar Quest. Sobald du dann die Quest "Zurück nach Angamahr" oder so irgendwie angenommen hast musst du wieder zu Saurfang zurück! Bevor du abgibts hinterlehnen, Mukke aufdrehen und Video ansehen! (Es kann ab und an vorkommen das das Video nicht abgespielt wird wenn die Q abgibts), dann einfach unten zur Lebensbinderin Alex..... was weiss ich die Dame halt vom Rotendrachenschwarm. Die ist dann direkt bei der Pforte! Wenn die da dann anlabberst gibts die Möglichkeit das Video nochmal zu sehen!)

Hoffe konnte einwenig helfen! Ansonsten einfach googlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt glaube ich auch hier im Forum nen Thread dazu!!!

lg Alex


----------



## Max76 (27. November 2008)

Oh Man, echt !!
Mach die Questes!! die lohnen sich, es gibt  ja nicht nur das Video sondern auch Geschichte mit ingame Grafik die sehr schön gemacht ist.
Und wenn du noch nicht 80 bist kannste die XP´s eh gebrauchen. Los fang an zu questen anstatt hier rum zu jammern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torglosch (27. November 2008)

Immer wieder erstaunlich was manche Leute sich an verrückten ideen zusammenreimen.

Als Allianzler einfach die Quest in Wintergarde machen und als Hordler schätze ich mal die Quests in Agmars Hammer. 

Beim Wyrmruhtempel muss man auch nur eine oder zwei machen. Insgesammt vielleicht 50 Quests die nacheinander freigeschaltet werden (bin jetzt bei 89, und habe das schon vor ner weile gemacht und dazu jetzt noch alles am Tempel)


----------



## Dropz (27. November 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Es klingt zwar saublöd, aber Du musst anscheinend alle Quests machen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


muss man dafür dort alles qs machen?


----------



## Moktheshock (27. November 2008)

Dropz schrieb:


> muss man dafür dort alles qs machen?



nein musst du nicht nach der im thread beschriebenen qst reihe wirst du das video sehen und danach als alli eine sturmwind orgrimma unterstadttour machen!


----------



## Necrolord (27. November 2008)

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe ist es einfach ne normale q reihe die bei Angmars Hammer anfängt... aber weiss auch nicht genau. Ich hab sowieso alle q gemacht in der Öde, von daher kann ich nicht sagen ob das notwendig ist um die q reihe zu machen. Ich muss auch meinen vorpostern und den freunden vom TE recht geben, die q reihe ist einfach Hammer geil!!! Blizz hat mal richtig saubere Arbeit geleistet und hoffe sowas öfters im Spiel zu sehen. Zum ersten mal seit ich das Spiel Spiele habe ich das gefühl gehabt teil der geschichte zu sein und nicht nur jemand der ganz viele Quest hintereinander macht. Überhaupt ist man von anfang an in Nordrend teil einer richtig geilen Story, das gefühl hatte ich damals als BC kam nie gehabt. Deswegen konnte ich der Story damals auch nie Folgen... und irgendwann hat man dan auch kein Bok mehr die Q-logs zu lesen. WotLK ist da ganz anders, ich will es mir nicht mal einmal erlauben eine Q nicht zu lesen, weil ich Angst habe was von der Story zu verpassen^^

Was mich allerdings noch interessieren würde, ist wie die q-reihe weiter geht nach dem Video auf Seiten der Allianz (Spiele Horde). Wir Hordler müssen ja danach mit Sylvanas und Thrall Undercity zurückerobern. Was machen die Allys?

greetz

NecroLord


----------



## Azddel (27. November 2008)

Soweit ich mich erinnere, startet die Questreihe im Nachtelfenlager in der Drachenöde (ja, Allianz!). "Der verschwundene Kurier" oder so in etwa heißt die erste Teilaufgabe... das geht dann summa summarum recht flott...just follow the yellow brick road... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (27. November 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> blizz hat sie doch nicht mehr alle...
> 
> s2 für n paar ehre punkte aber die video quest unerriechbar -.-



*hust

und wie das schaffbar is... ich hab spätschicht und nich viel zeit aber die q in 3 tagen freigeschalten.... komm schon -.-


----------



## Dread01 (27. November 2008)

an die Whiner: das Q Video gibts auch auf Youtube bzw. soweit ich mich erinnere wurde das sogar hier auf buffed.de mal verlinkt.

Der Gack ist nur: willst du es in Vollbild sehen und auch noch den Kontext verstehen, mußt du Questen um zu verstehen.
Ansonsten isses nur eine Aneinaderreihung von Bildern.

HF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (27. November 2008)

naja wer den uc raid nich machen will, kukt es auf youtube =)


----------



## noizycat (27. November 2008)

Hat der Thread ne *Spoilerwarnung*?


Auf Allyseite schickt einen Alexstrasza zunächst los, Hochlord Bolvars Schild vom Schlachtfeld zu holen, den man dann in SW dem König übergeben soll. Dort erwartet einen ebenfalls Jaina Proudmoore. Varian ist ziemlich getroffen von Bolvars Schicksal, um nicht zu sagen mächtig angepisst. Kein Wunder, Bolvar war einer seiner besten Frunde und engsten Vertrauten .... Man merkt schon, wie der Groll gegen die Horde in ihm wieder hochkocht, er macht sie mitverantwortlich. Jaina versucht aber, ihn zu beschwichtigen. Sie und der Spieler reisen nach Orgrimmar, um von Thrall etwas über die Ereignisse und den Anteil der Horde zu erfahren. In OG erfährt man von Thrall und Sylvanas vom Schicksal von Unterstadt, von Varimathras und Putress Verrat, was auch glaubhaft rüberkommt. Jaina vertraut Thrall jedenfalls, hat aber bereits Zweifel, wie Varian die Nachrichten aufnehmen wird. Er hat dann auch merkliche Zweifel am Verrat innerhalb der Horde, macht sich aber daran, Unterstadt für die Allianz zurückzuerobern. Man wird ausgesandt, mit Varian und Jaina um Unterstadt zu kämpfen, konkret gegen Putress als ich sage mal "Verursacher der neuen Seuche". Broll und Valeera sind auchd abei, wer sie kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nachdem man sich zu Putress gemetzelt hat und der liegt, bemerkt man die Anwesenheit der Horde im Thronsaal ... Wenn man dort ankommt, sieht man Thrall und Konsorten dort, Varimathras ist schon hinüber, auf den deutet nix mehr hin. Ende vom Lied ist: Varian denkt, die Horde wäre Schuld am Übel, er gerät in ziemliche Rage und fordert, den Horde-Allianz-Konflikt ein für alle mal zu beenden = Kampf. Es beginnt ein Gemetzel, und Jaina kann das Schlimmste verhindern, indem sie die Allies zurück nach SW portet, ehe es Tote gibt ...

Das Verhältnis Horde - Allianz ist nun also wieder ziemlich angeknackst ... ärgert mich. ^^



PS: Wer sich hier über Blizz aufregt, von wegen schwer erreichbar, hat meiner Meinung nach echt einen an der Klatsche ... sorry. Das ist endlich mal eine inhaltlich schöne, zusammenhängende Reihe, die richtig Spaß macht. Und soooo lang ist die wahrlich nicht ...


----------



## Ghost - Recon (27. November 2008)

Die Quest startet in der "Feste Wintergarde" neben Naxxramas und Östlich in der Dragonblight. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutdürster (27. November 2008)

ok du musst jede quest in argamans hammer gemacht haben und jede quest die dich dahin schil dann kannste die quest fürs viedio ahnnehemn


----------



## Cloud the Nightmare (27. November 2008)

Wenn dich die Geschichte nicht Interessiert und die Quests dann  du  sie ey nur durchleiern .......
Denke ich brauchst erst gar net damit anfangen ....
Du verstehst sonst gar nicht worum es dann geht ...

Hat Blizzard schon gut gemacht so ....


----------



## Syrics (27. November 2008)

jahooo!!! vielen dank für den link!

habe grade gemerkt dass ich bei step 4 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: seid mal nicht so aggro...ich will die quests machen um ep UND die geschichte erfahren..kein grund gleich zickig zu werden

auserdem bezog sich meine aussage auf unerreichbar , als ich noch dachte dass man ALLE quests im gebiet machen muss...


----------



## Dropz (27. November 2008)

Ne ich hab das video ja schon gesehen hätte mich nur gewundert,denn dann wäre ich da schon durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eryanor (27. November 2008)

nein brauchst da nicht alle quests machen...

um das video zu sehen musst du nur von der "feste wintergarde" und dem wyrmruhtempel alles machen...dann bekommste in der "feste wintergarde" die aufgabe nach "feste fordragon" um mit dem hochlord zu quatschen der dich dann in den "wyrmruhtempel" schickt dort dann noch 2 quests dann wirst wieder zurück zum hochlord geschickt und dann haste es geschafft.

so im ganzen sind das etwa 86 quests bis dahin...

ja und als kleines zusatzstück kannst dann am ende die q in uc machen.

ich finde das ist die beste q reiche die ich jemals gesehen habe.


so dann mal viel spass beim questen!!!^^


----------



## Syrics (27. November 2008)

danke danke eryanor =)

thread kann geschlossen werden!


----------



## René93 (27. November 2008)

das stimmt aber nicht ganz^^ ich hab die q gemacht und hab immer noch zich tausend qs in der öde offen^^ die quest nimmt man in der festung ka wie die heisst an und mitten in der questreihe kommt das video^^


----------



## Shizo. (27. November 2008)

man muss nur sau viele Q machen.
Weil es mehere Q reihen sind bis es zu der geht.
mach einfach alle is einfacher und dauert auch nich lang
geht schneller als erst alle nachgucken ob die dazu gehören


----------



## Nasiria (27. November 2008)

Hm... unerreichbar, nur weil man alle Quests machen muss... ich habe mehr als die erforderlichen Quests für den Erfolg gemacht und danach bin ich erst nach da oben. Gut das war eher Zufall, dass es wirklich so gekommen ist, aber ich fand, das ist der beste Abschluss, den man sich für ein Gebiet wünschen kann. Und nur die Quests allein bei der Questreihe durchzuhacken finde ich ein bisschen unpraktisch, weil man doch auch einiges nebenher mitbekommen kann.


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. November 2008)

Ich weiß wo sie anfängtin der drachenöde in wintergarde, wenn man da viel geqs hat gibts ne qs die schickt einen zum posten unter naxxramas da darf man Panzer fahren. dann geht es unter die erde wieder ein paar qs, ein paar schrifttafeln sammeln und dann einen toten suchen.Der tote hat iwi 7 nachrichten oder seiten verloren. Seiten finden beim qs geber unter der erde abgeben dann kriegt man ne qs so einen lich umbringen mit BOLVAR ZUSAMMEN!! qs fertig. dann beim bolvarposten qs abgeben. und dann da noch 1-2qs dann kommt die videosequenz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dann nach sw mitm könig quatschender schickt einen nach og mit thrall quatschen danach muss man in uc alles umbashen mit könig zusammen mit 50k life und 5k mit normalen schlag crits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. November 2008)

Eryanor schrieb:


> .
> um das video zu sehen musst du nur von der "feste wintergarde" und dem wyrmruhtempel alles machen...dann bekommste in der "feste wintergarde" die aufgabe nach "feste fordragon" um mit dem hochlord zu quatschen der dich dann in den "wyrmruhtempel" schickt dort dann noch 2 quests dann wirst wieder zurück zum hochlord geschickt und dann haste es geschafft.
> so dann mal viel spass beim questen!!!^^


son quatsch die qs reihe is noch viel länger mann muss nämlich erst infos und son stein von nem lich sammeln der in naxx iwas zu sagen hat (nicht Kel´Thuzad) dauert lang dann mit bolvar zusammen den lich töten dann schickt einen bolvar zu seiner feste wo er bereits wartet


----------



## teroa (27. November 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> blizz hat sie doch nicht mehr alle...
> 
> s2 für n paar ehre punkte aber die video quest unerriechbar -.-





lol wo bitte ist das video unereichbar ?????
queste einfach in der drachenöde und dann siehste es auch ....


----------



## Heyjangahui (27. November 2008)

musst nit alle machen...
nur ne ganz lange q-reihe


----------



## Syrics (27. November 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> lol wo bitte ist das video unereichbar ?????
> queste einfach in der drachenöde und dann siehste es auch ....



lese bitte den thread bevor du anfängst zu flamen

um es nochmal klarzustellen:

ich wollte lediglich wissen was ich tun muss um das wichtige ereigniss nicht zu verpassen! ich würde auch so alle quests machen die ich bekommen kann...früher oder später wär ich ja zum video gekommen da ich ja OHNE ES ZU WISSEN auf der reihe war. und da ich das spiel nicht genießen kann wenn ich darum bangen muss ein so genialen schei** zu verpassen...also hört auf mir die ganze zeit zu unterstellen ach so ungeduldig und ep geil zu sein und mich nicht fürs spiel intressieren würde...


----------



## n3tch3r (27. November 2008)

also ich habe 50 quest gemacht in der öde. die questreihe startet ürbigens als allianzer in Wintergarde. Einfach dort alle annehmen und abarbeiten... dann kommste automatisch zum geilen vid!


----------



## Ghost - Recon (27. November 2008)

Startet in Wintergarde.Macht recht Spass die Questreihe.Also ich sage nur wer diese Questreihe nicht abschließt,verpasst einen ganze Menge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. November 2008)

Ich mach in jedem Gebiet fast alle Quests, ist doch nicht krank... oO


----------



## Necrolord (28. November 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> Hat der Thread ne *Spoilerwarnung*?
> 
> 
> Auf Allyseite schickt einen Alexstrasza zunächst los, Hochlord Bolvars Schild vom Schlachtfeld zu holen, den man dann in SW dem König übergeben soll. Dort erwartet einen ebenfalls Jaina Proudmoore. Varian ist ziemlich getroffen von Bolvars Schicksal, um nicht zu sagen mächtig angepisst. Kein Wunder, Bolvar war einer seiner besten Frunde und engsten Vertrauten .... Man merkt schon, wie der Groll gegen die Horde in ihm wieder hochkocht, er macht sie mitverantwortlich. Jaina versucht aber, ihn zu beschwichtigen. Sie und der Spieler reisen nach Orgrimmar, um von Thrall etwas über die Ereignisse und den Anteil der Horde zu erfahren. In OG erfährt man von Thrall und Sylvanas vom Schicksal von Unterstadt, von Varimathras und Putress Verrat, was auch glaubhaft rüberkommt. Jaina vertraut Thrall jedenfalls, hat aber bereits Zweifel, wie Varian die Nachrichten aufnehmen wird. Er hat dann auch merkliche Zweifel am Verrat innerhalb der Horde, macht sich aber daran, Unterstadt für die Allianz zurückzuerobern. Man wird ausgesandt, mit Varian und Jaina um Unterstadt zu kämpfen, konkret gegen Putress als ich sage mal "Verursacher der neuen Seuche". Broll und Valeera sind auchd abei, wer sie kennt.
> ...



Thx, genau das wollt ich wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. November 2008)

Da es sich hierbei um ein Video und keine automatische Ingame-Handlung handelt geh ich schwer davon aus, dass sich das Video in Deinem WoW-Ordner auf Deiner Festplatte befinden müsste. Schau da mal nach, ob Dus finden kannst oder nicht und falls Dus findest, kannst Dus Dir auch so anschauen. Allerdings wirst Du das Video nur begrenzt verstehn können, wenn Du die Questreihe nicht gemacht hast.


----------



## Mitzy (28. November 2008)

Unerreichbar ist die Quest nicht… Ich hab das Gebiet in 8 Stunden durchgequestet und mir die Texte durchgelesen.

Und warum muss man alle Quests machen? Nun, man hilft der Horde die eigene Seuche zu perfektionieren und man hilft den Taunka etc… am Ende, wo ich die Quest abgeben wollte, hieß es nochmal „Ihr habt uns geholfen die Seuche zu perfektionieren und den Taunka Ihren Frieden gegeben“- oder irgendwie so. Daraus schließe ich, man muss „nur“ diese Quest Gebiete (Agmars Hammer und Galgrimm) machen, um diese Quest freizuschalten. Das das nicht so einfach ist, aufgrund der Folge- Quests, kann ich verstehen. Ich habe das Gebiet durchgequestet- sprich, meine Theorie kann ich nicht belegen.


Und warum müsst Ihr das machen? Nun, schaut Euch das Video mal an und fragt Euch nochmal selber.


Zum anderen- wer diese ganzen Quests nicht macht, der hat die Quest, das event und den Fun- Faktor davon einfach nicht verdient...


----------



## djflow20 (28. November 2008)

Ich würde dir echt raten den Q zu machen. Ist ne nette Q Reihe. Als Belohnung gibts viel Gold und ein geiles Video. Außerdem bekommste nen Erfolg wenn du alle Q in Drachenöde machst. Also warum nicht einfach alle Rufzeichen abklappern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Aproc (28. November 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> Hallo Leute...
> 
> Ich kann mich seid 3 stunden nicht mehr richtig entspannen beim questen da alle meine freunde die ganze zeit nur von 'der megageilen video quest die man nur machen kann wenn man ALLE quests in der drachenöde gemacht hat!'
> 
> ...




quatsch du musst nur ein ellenlange questreihe machen die in wintergarde anfängt und bei lord fordragon endet das sind noch lange nicht alle quests in der drachenöde


----------



## arsino (28. November 2008)

ähm du bekommst nicht nur das archievment für die ddrachenöde wo du alle q gemacht hast sondern noch eine weitere die auch dabei ist 
irgendwas von schließe die q bis einschließlich königin bla ab .
ich hab sie gestern fertig gemacht und das video gesehen muss sagen ist der hammer die q und die ony pre q sind die besten q die blizz 
jemals ins game gebracht hat hoffe das es noch weiter so spannend bleibt hab bis jetzt nur 3 q gebiete abgeschlossen und werde jetz mit stufe 77 weiterqten nachdem ich aus der arbeit bin 


So long cu in game


----------



## Malefizia (28. November 2008)

Es wäre vielleicht noch nicht ganz unwichtig zu erwähnen, dass das Video unter Umständen nicht abgespielt wird, wie es bei mir der Fall war.
Der Grund dafür ist, wenn man eine Deutsche Spielversion installiert hat, jedoch das englische Sprachpaket nutzt.

Hier würde es dann helfen, das Spiel kurz zu beenden und vorm Einloggen im Launcher die Sprache wieder auf Deutsch zu stellen.
Spricht man Alextrasza dann auf dem brennenden Schlachtfeld an und fragt sie, was passiert ist, sollte das Video nun abgespielt werden.

Ich kannte es vorher zwar auch schon, aber im Zusammenhang mit der Questreihe ist es natürlich um ein vielfaches besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vom geschichtsträchtigen her mal ganz zu schweigen ^^


----------



## Faimith (28. November 2008)

Also.. die Quest ist einfach nur GEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber du brauchst nicht alle zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, habe auch noch einige Qs aus Drachenöde offen.

Und das beste ist eig. nichtmal das Video, sondern der anschliessende besuch beim Apotheker und Thrall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich weiss leider nicht wie ich zu der Q eig. gekommen bin xD, hab einfach immer die Q gemacht die im Log ganz oben war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MFG

P.S:

Wegen dem Video, einfach die hübsche Drachin ansprechen, die einem die Q gibt, dass Schild zu suchen.. könnt Ihr den Video so oft anschauen wie ihr möchtet.

Warum fällt mir bloss der Name nicht ein..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imira (28. November 2008)

Ich würd auch lieber die Questreihe machen als mir das Viedeo nur bei Youtube anzuschauen. Immerhin gibts ne Folgeq bei der man Saurfangs Rüstung einsammeln und wegbringen muss und damit kann man das Event in UC starten sofern man Hordler ist. (ob das auch für Allianzler der Fall ist weiß ich nicht)


----------



## Aishe (28. November 2008)

Die Schlacht um Unterstadt:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...77104&st=80

Aishe - Veteranin der Pforte des Zorns sagt Calibur ein ganz dickes Dankeschön:

http://www.ingame.de/content/c/85118

Für alle vorsichtigen Nichauflinksklicker:

Wrath of the Lich King | Veteran der Pforte des Zorns Questreihe
von Calibur @ 18.11.08
Einige von euch haben die Questreihe um die Pforte des Zorns vielleicht bereits abgeschlossen. Für alle die noch nicht in den Genuss des Videos rund um Arthas gekommen sind, habe ich hier einen kleinen Guide mit allen Vorquests für euch vorbereitet. Sowohl die Allianz aber auch die Horde wird bedient.

Stellt euch aber schon mal auf eine lange Questline ein. Am meisten Zeit werdet ihr in der Drachenöde verbringen. Außerdem kann ich euch nur raten die Questtexte zu lesen, da die Questreihe eine der wichtigsten in ganz Wrath of the Lich King ist. Viel Spaß beim lösen der Questreihe wünscht euch euer inWoW.de Team.


Horde:

Die Questreihe starte für die Horde in der Boreanische Tundra. Die ersten zwei Quests müsst ihr in der Boreanische Tundra erfüllen. Danach geht es weiter in die Drachenöde.

1. Taunka'les Untergang
2. Quer durch Transborea
3. Ein Tauren unter Taunka 
4. Mit offenen Armen empfangen
5. Blutschwur der Horde
6. Agmars Hammer 

Nach dem ihr die Questsreihe hier abgeschlossen habt, geht es in Angmars Hammer weiter.

1. Der Sieg ist nahe...
2. Aus den Tiefen von Azjol-Nerub
3. Die Macht der Horde
4. Angriff aus der Luft!
5. Verdammt sollen die Seuchenbestien sein!

Von Valnok Windzürner geht es dann weiter in Angmars Hammer zu Großmutter Eisnebel.

1. Eisnebels Stärke
2. Ketten der Anub'ar
3. Die Rückkehr des Oberhäuptlings
4. Ein Hoch auf Roanauk!

Weiter geht die Reihe für die Horde zu Oberster Seuchenfürst Middleton.

1. Schwachköpfe, wo man nur hinsieht!
2. Die Seuche der Verlassenen und du: Wie man nicht stirbt
3. Smaragddrachentränen
4. Verbreitet die guten Neuigkeiten
5. Die Seuche der Verlassenen

Zurück geht es nach Angmars Hammer. Während der folgenden vier Quests müsst ihr auch den Wyrmruhtempel besuchen, in der mitte der Drachenöde. Vor allem die Quest "Auf rubinroten Schwingen" ist hier ein Highlight.

1. Der Vorposten der Kor'kron!
2. Audienz bei der Drachenkönigin
3. Galakrond und die Geißel
4. Auf rubinroten Schwingen

So hier haben alle Hordler unter euch die Questreihe fast abgeschlossen. Bevor ihr die letzte Quest abschließt denk daran eure Musik, beziehungsweise Sound zu aktivieren. Nachdem ihr die letzte Quest abgeschlossen habt, startet das sehr gelungene Video.

1. Die Rückkehr nach Angrathar

Nach beenden des Videos erhaltet ihr den Erfolg Veteran der Pforte des Zorns. Die Questreihe geht dann noch weiter, dass müsst ihr aber selber herausfinden.

Allianz:

Auch für die Allianz startet das ganze in der Boreanische Tundra, bei Gefreiter Casey.

1. Der vermisste Kurier
2. Von Verrätern und Verrat
3. Oberkommandant Halford Wyrmbann
4. Naxxramas und der Fall von Wintergarde
5. Flug des Verteidigers von Wintergarde
6. Kehrt zum Oberkommandanten zurück

So ab hier bekommt ihr zwei Quests von Oberkommandant Halford Wyrmbann. Welchen Weg ihr jetzt geht bleibt euch überlassen. Beide Wege sind hier erklärt.

Weg A:

1. Rettung vom Marktplatz
2. Findet Durkon!
3. Die Gruft des Adligen
4. Geheimnisse der Geißel
5. Das Rätsel des Folianten
6. Die Sprache des Todes verstehen
7. Eine rechtschaffene Predigt

Weg B:

1. Der Demognom
2. Die Suche nach Schleicha
3. Überlasst nichts dem Zufall
4. Die Kriegsmaschine der Geißel verstehen

So egal welchen Weg ihr nun gegangen seit, beide führen nun zu dieser weiterführenden Questreihe.

1. Hinein ins Feindgebiet 
2. Dampfpanzerüberraschung
3. In alle Winde verstreut
4. Die Maschinenkanone und du
5. Ramschbart muss gefunden werden!
6. Ramschbarts Tagebuch
7. Dem Eissturm hinterher: Front der 7. Legion
8. Dem Eissturm hinterher: Thel'zans Phylakterium
9. Endgültigkeit

Und weiter geht es mit dem letzten Teil der langen Questreihe.

1. Ein Ende und ein neuer Anfang
2. Auf zur Feste Fordragon!
3. Audienz bei der Drachenkönigin
4. Galakrond und die Geißel
5. Auf rubinroten Schwingen

So auch hier ist nach beendigung der Quest start des Videos.

1. Die Rückkehr nach Angrathar

So ich hoffe euch hat der Guide gefallen, und euch vor allem eine Hilfe bietet. Ich hoffe das mir bei der Questreihe der Allianz keine Fehler unterlaufen sind. Ich hab das Video lediglich als Hordler gesehen. Am ende bekommt ihr, wie schon erwähnt, ein Video um Arthas zu Gesicht, und den Erfolg Veteran der Pforte des Zorns. Viel Spaß beim Questen euer inWoW.de Team.

Achtung Spoiler!!!

Hier das Video am Ende der Questreihe.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (28. November 2008)

ich habe die Questreihe auch erfolgreich abgeschlossen plus Erfolg und das Video ist das besste^^ das schlägt so gar das intro video^^


----------



## Pacmaniacer (28. November 2008)

also es gibt viele Qs wo man sich gebiete "erkämpfen" muss.

-Im Scholazarbecken der Flugpunkt bei Nesingwary
-Eiskrone der Kreuzfahrerturm
-Eiskrone hinten Schwarzgewölbe oder so.

Gibt viele geile Qs in Nordend und die schlacht um Unterstadt is auch sehr geil^^


----------



## x-zay (28. November 2008)

Also nochmal zu dem alle Qs, ne Qreihe oder nochn paar in der tundra. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das blizz als vorraussetzung alle qs in der öde machen vorgibt. Okay kann sein, ich denks net... Aber die vor Q in der Tundra? Hallo? Was ist mit denen die im fjord gequestet haben? nicht alle haben beide gebiete durchgequestet udn das war von blizz ja ursprünglich auch net so vorgesehen.


----------



## x-zay (28. November 2008)

also zu Aishe: ich würd mal sagen du hast nicht ganz recht. Mir hat das keine ruhe gelassen, und da ich sowieso schon den großteil der qs in der drachenöde gemacht habe (alle im wyrmruhtempel bis zu den elite magnatauren, alle in grallgamar oder so, und beim Hammer den ersten abschnitt, dann zum flüchtlingslager westwind, dann zurück zum hammer, die drei Qs in der Grube von Narujal) und dann konnte ich bereits Eisnebels stärke annehmen. Das heißt vorrausgesetzt danach ist dann alles wirklich so, sprich ist ein weg zum Ziel (Video) braucht man weder ALLE Qs, noch VOR Qs in der Tundra. Ich hab nämlich ausschließlich Fjord gequestet und dabei das Apothekerlager ausgelassen. 
MFG x-zay

Und die Quests in Grallgamar habe ich schon vorher gemacht, heißt es gibt keine strikte Richtlinie. Mal gucken ob ich den Weg zum Video noch finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leckerlie (28. November 2008)

Batrion schrieb:


> Aber deine Freunde haben recht, SEEEEEEEEEEHR GEILE Quest reihe



/sign!

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo meegaaaa Geil! MUSS mann gemacht hab wenn man die schönsten dinge in wow auskosten will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe sie gerade beendet und ich bin begeistert!!
Need mehr solcher Quests!!!!!! Weiter so blizz!


----------



## Orksä1 (28. November 2008)

Hmm ich hab die quest reihe nu auch gemacht hammer sag ich nur bzw erstmal nur bis nach dem video .
Habe nu ma meinen wow ordner mal durchsucht und hab das video im data ordner gefunden das einzige problem ich kanns zwar abspielen jöre da aber nur sound weiß wer was ich brauch um die auch so anzuspielen das video is einfach zu geil auch wenn die englische syncro besser is.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (28. November 2008)

wäre echt nett wenn einer ne rat hätte , höre auch nur den Ton . Leider kein Bild


----------



## Camô (29. November 2008)

Necrolord schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings noch interessieren würde, ist wie die q-reihe weiter geht nach dem Video auf Seiten der Allianz (Spiele Horde). Wir Hordler müssen ja danach mit Sylvanas und Thrall Undercity zurückerobern. Was machen die Allys?
> 
> greetz
> 
> NecroLord


Genau das Gleiche! Der Übeltäter - ich will jetzt nicht zu viel verraten - haust ja in Unterstadt. Dort muss er dann natürlich auch gestoppt werden. Doch wir ziehen mit unserem König und Jaina dahin, vorher besuchen wir Thrall in OG. 

MfG


----------



## Raheema (29. November 2008)

Laos es ist so..



in der Feste Wintergarde musst du einen Lich töten und dabei hilft dir Bolvar Fordragon
und dann kriegst du eine q das du Zu seine Feste musst
Und hab da machst du denn eine q Und dann kommt das Video!


----------



## Avane x.X (29. November 2008)

Das Video konnte man sich auch schon vor einen halben Jahr im Internet angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Avane


----------



## Lillyan (29. November 2008)

Ja, dass man sich das Video schon anschaun konnte haben wir doch nun schon ein paar mal gehört. Aber vielleicht will man ja trotzdem die Questreihe machen und alles zu verstehen und die Geschichte dahinter kennen zu lernen?

Ich denke der Guide war schon ziemlich komplett..... danke dafür (hat mir auch geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Orksä1 (29. November 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja, dass man sich das Video schon anschaun konnte haben wir doch nun schon ein paar mal gehört. Aber vielleicht will man ja trotzdem die Questreihe machen und alles zu verstehen und die Geschichte dahinter kennen zu lernen?
> 
> Ich denke der Guide war schon ziemlich komplett..... danke dafür (hat mir auch geholfen
> 
> ...



ja ich weiß das amn es schon ne ganze zeit im inet bewundern konnte aber ich hätte es gerne aufm rechner^^


----------



## Syrics (29. November 2008)

so hab die questreihe jetzt fertig..


BOOMBASTISCH!

echt..super geil gemacht!!!


vielen dank für eure hilfe und danke für nichts an die flamer...

achja : die questreihe war nicht lang....


----------



## Haggelo (29. November 2008)

Ich kann die ersten 2 q in der tundra nicht annehmen !?!? 

der häuptling gibt mir keine q ... und ja ich hab alle q in der warsongfeste gemacht

bin auch mit einem wolf zum häuptling geritten mit der blauen q belohnung .. gibt aber keine folge ....


bin lvl 80



EIDTH!!!

aber (seltsam) hab ich einge q schon gemacht die in dem guide stehen ... zb  http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12221


----------



## Haggelo (29. November 2008)

hab brief aus dem westen von saurfang bekommen ... 

das er in kor'kon oder so stationiert ist ... bin da hingeflogen gibt dort aber keine q Oo !?


----------



## Zarkanonia (29. November 2008)

man muss glaub ich nur die quests beim whyrmruhtempel machen da is die questreihe irgendwo bei


----------



## Signorum (29. November 2008)

Avane schrieb:


> Das Video konnte man sich auch schon vor einen halben Jahr im Internet angucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und? Als ich das Video das erste mal gesehen hab, wars halt was nettes wie damals Sylvanas Lied, als ich dann mal einen Blutelfen gespielt hab und den Q bekam wars um einiges besser.
Wenn nach den Qusten Bolivar sagt warte hier und schau zu und dann kommt das Video, nimmt es einen genauso gefangen, das gefällt und sowas will ich noch viel öfters sehen


----------



## Ashaqun (29. November 2008)

Schade, ich hab die Questreihe gemacht bis zum Sturm auf UC und es kam leider keine Videosequenz. Gibts da irgend wo Einstellung, dass ich es vielleicht deaktiviert habe? Ich habs mir jetzt auf youtube angeschaut. Is schon fett.


----------



## Tonnai (29. November 2008)

Zitat von Aquania

"#18 Aquania at 26. November 
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12325 - erst diese Reihe und dann schließt sich diese an
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12473 - Nach Abgabe der letzten Quest bei Alextrasza kommt dann diese Quest http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12499 - danach kommt das Video endet. Es lohnt sich!!"


Wenn in nach Abschluss der Quest weiter macht und mit Jaina Proudmoore nach OG geht, tut euch den gefallen und angelt dort etwas. Die Wachen werden zwar rot angezeigt greifen euch aber nicht an.

LG


----------



## Ichtot71 (29. November 2008)

Hi,
ich denk mal du spiels horde wegen deiner sig
dann must du alle quetst un aggarms hammer wie auch imemr das heist machen,
dann bekommst du eine qust audienz bei der königin oder so und dann fängt die reihe an.
Mfg ichtot


----------



## RodrigoGrimm (29. November 2008)

Kuckuck!

Also, wenn du Horde bist kann cih dir weiter helfen: Du musst alle Quest für das Untotenlager Gallgrimm erledigen. Wenn du das gemacht hast, bekommst du von einem NPS in Angmars Hammer eine Quest die dich ganz oben links in das Hordenlager führt. 

Dort bekommst du eine Quest die dir aufträgt, dich im Wyrmruhtempel zu weiteren Aufgaben zu melden. Eigentlich ist das nur eine Q die du hier erledigen musst. Dann wieder zurüch in das Lager im Norden, bequem mit Flugpunkt, und abgeben und Cinematic-Sequenz genießen und mit Thrall Unterstadt befreien. - Lohnt sich!

Beste Grüße, Rod


----------



## dragon1 (30. November 2008)

wieso kann ich den vemissten diplomat nicht annehmen *panik*


----------



## m0rg0th (1. Dezember 2008)

Die Questreihe ist richtig geil! Warum gibt's nicht mehr davon? Ein wenig Story ist doch genau das, was in WoW noch fehlt. Und jetzt kommt nicht mit Questtexte lesen - das mach ich meistens, aber was da drin steht, ist meistens für die wirkliche Story nicht sehr relevant. Aber wenn man jetzt an der Seite von Thrall, Sylvanas und anderen wichtigen Charakteren kämpft und eine ganze Stadt zurückerobert ist das schon was total anderes. Da hat man viel mehr Spass am leveln als wenn man wieder mal ein paar Bären umhauen oder komisches Zeug einsammeln muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaladineSenjin (2. Dezember 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> blizz hat sie doch nicht mehr alle...
> 
> s2 für n paar ehre punkte aber die video quest unerriechbar -.-




lohol auch wenn du alle machen müsstest is das kein prob waren doch nur 120 oder so


----------



## Yayoi (2. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich noch eine Questreihe mit Video in Lich King ? Ich fand diese wirklich genial ^_^.


----------



## Silmarilli (2. Dezember 2008)

öhm ich hab beim wyrmruhtempel und bei Sternenruh zu questen begonnen, irgendwann bekam ich die questreihen wo ich diese megadingensmammut-typen töten mußte und der erste oder zweite Named hatte ein Questitem ... ich glaub ein Horn, das mit dem ich zu Alextrasza bzw. zum Wyrmruhtempel schickte das ich dort jemand finden soll der dieses böse Zeichen aufklären könnte oder so .... irgendwie durch diese Quest kam ich auf alle fälle zu Alex hoch und die gab mir dann quests um wieder irgendwen zu töten plus der anderen Aspekte die da oben stehen die gaben mir dann quests für alle Drachenschreine in der Drachenöde das ich mich dort melden sollte

und als ich die drachenschrein-quests durch hatte bin ich wieder zurm wyrmruhtempel zurück geflogen um dort quests abzugeben ... auch bei Alexstrasza.
Folgequest von ihr war das ich schnell zur Feste Fordragon fliegen soll um mich bei Fordragon zu melden mit den hottest news.
Dort angekommen quest abgegeben und katsching ... erfolg dingens weil questreihe beendet (jup ist ein eigenes achivment) und DAAAAAAANN

ja DAAAAAAAANNN .... hatte ich für geschätze 3-5 minuten am ganzen körper Gänsehaut, konnte im TS außer omg und wow und oh scheisse nichts von mir geben.... naja ein haltet die fresse war noch drinne weil meine gildenkollegen doof nachfragten was los, was is denn passiert usw. :-)

also die Questreihe mit den Aspekten usw. DAS VIDEO, die Folgequests in den Hauptstätten ... einfach GENIAL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nur die questbelohnung war schlechter als meine damalige Hose aber die Belohungen an sich sind schon nicht schlecht für Drachenöd-lvl.

jedes mal wenn ich in der Drachenöde vorbei komm (oder ich flieg teilweise extra hin) halt ich kurz bei Alexstraza an um mir das Video noch mal anzusehen.

lg Sily

Also ich habe nicht extra darauf hingearbeitet diese Questreihe zu machen ... ich ging in die Drachenöde und hab mir vorgenommen alle quests dort zu machen zwecks ruf EP und so. irgendwann wars dann einfach dabei

lg sily


----------

